# Bought a new EPS



## triple b (Jan 11, 2006)

I bought a new EPS in December, the dealer told me it would be here the first week of February, we are in March and still no firm date on delivery. Has anybody else had these issues with Colnago?
Thanks in advance.

bb


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

More info needed. Custom size, paint? Can't see why it would take that long.


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

*Colnago Production*

Actually, the boys in Cambiago have been ahead of schedule this year. Your delay could possibly some lack of communication or some lack of $$$. Hopefully, it will arrive soon.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

triple b said:


> I bought a new EPS in December, the dealer told me it would be here the first week of February, we are in March and still no firm date on delivery. Has anybody else had these issues with Colnago?
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> bb


The Cristallo and C50 that I got from Switzerland, which were supposedly ordered direct from Cambiago, took 2 months to get to me. That was in 2006 and 2008 respectively. The retailer told me it could be anywhere from 8 to 12 weeks, so I was happy when I got it in 8 weeks. I make sure that I place my orders in early September right when the guys at the Colnago factory get back from their summer vacation, which is all of August from what I hear. Figure they will be in a good mood after a month off and more focused on their work. LOL Who knows.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Welcome to the EPS club.....when it arrives!


----------

